# Baby assistance for new born in overseas | Australian Citizen



## keerthy (May 6, 2013)

Hi All

I am seeking advise from you. We have a new born (last month) back in India. Not that we intended to have this delivery in India, however due to complications that my wife had (at the end of second trimester) and given the situation that both our parents couldn't stay with us for the delivery.

Hence my wife moved to India to stay with her parents and luckily everything went very well. Both baby and mom are doing good.

Given that I am Australian citizen and my wife is on Australian PR (Indian passport holder), I have applied for Australian citizenship (by descent) for the baby back in Australian embassy, New Delhi. The application process is in progress.

I am planning to have the baby and my wife back in Australia by mid January and waiting for doctor's advise for this travel as well.

In the meantime, I am wondering 
1) The methods to register my new born in Medicare (There are lot of advise floating that I need to register my baby, about its immunization etc.,). I am not sure what should be requested to Medicare as I just have the birth certificate (from India) for the baby. Any pointers on this registration process would be of much help.

2) Any chance of getting baby bonus or Family tax benefit. This would help me in supporting few of the expenses that are being incurred.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2013)

The baby cant get medicare and you cant register for family assistance until the child is resident in Australia.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Once the child is a resident of Australia, just go to medicare office, show them the proof of the child being a resident and they will do it there and then. they will ask you for your old medicare card and give you a new one (temp print) and the renewed one with baby's name added to your address.

As far as baby bonus for your child is concerned, you will not get any baby bonus, baby bonus is what you get when the baby is born, with effect next year, no more baby bonus for anyone but it has conditions, if the mother is working or not etc etc.. since the baby is not born in India, does not apply to you.

For other benefits, register with centrelink and you will get a fortnightly payment once they confirm the baby's resident status. You do have to get the vaccines on time to get this benefit. if your child's vaccines do not meet Australian standards, they do not give you any benefits, most schools and childcares too do not take you in.


----------



## oghope (May 2, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> Once the child is a resident of Australia, just go to medicare office, show them the proof of the child being a resident and they will do it there and then. they will ask you for your old medicare card and give you a new one (temp print) and the renewed one with baby's name added to your address.
> 
> As far as baby bonus for your child is concerned, you will not get any baby bonus, baby bonus is what you get when the baby is born, with effect next year, no more baby bonus for anyone but it has conditions, if the mother is working or not etc etc.. since the baby is not born in India, does not apply to you.
> 
> For other benefits, register with centrelink and you will get a fortnightly payment once they confirm the baby's resident status. You do have to get the vaccines on time to get this benefit. if your child's vaccines do not meet Australian standards, they do not give you any benefits, most schools and childcares too do not take you in.


Hi anj, i have also almost similar case with my unborn.

We did medical in October and got grant (176 - SA sponsored) in November. But after medical done we came to know that my wife got conceived and it is around 1.5 months that time. Ultrasound report shows everything is okay as per doc and expected delivery is mid Jun 2014.

Now we are planning to move by Feb 2014 and planning to stay in Melbourne. The reason of staying in Melbourne is my wife's close relative is staying there and planning to rent house near of that relative for any urgency.

At this point I have some confusion and looking for your suggestion:
1. Do I need to inform SA govt regarding my arrival?
2. Can I stay in Melbourne with consent from SA govt? if can't then at least till baby birth (June 2014)?
3. What about medicare? Am I able to get medical support and hospitalization in the big day? I heard hospitals are reluctant to register pregnant after 6/7 months.
4. Do I need approval letter from doctor for flight journey? Is there any complications in journey?

I would be grateful if you could ans please.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes inform SA govt. I do not think thy would object. you can move once you have the baby or see how they react.

Medicare is active the moment you register with them, pregnant or no pregnant, you are eligible if you have PR visa. and yes you are eligible for maternity hospitalisation benefits as well. 

I think you do need letter from the doctor for the flight.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2013)

Definitely get a letter for when you fly. Air stewardess can be right pain if the bump is big or your wife looks uncomfortable. I was harassed by stewardess on etihad as I had a bad back & was groaning!


----------

